# Help Me Decode My Watch..?



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

After leading a largely blameless life for 30+ years, I've been bitten by the military watch bug, and finally succumbed to a moment of madness on eBay a couple of nights ago. The result is that I'm now the proud owner of a Timor WWW, which was advertised as non-working and in need of restoration. I've already got a couple of quotes from some well-respected horologists, but while I'm saving up my pennies, I wondered if the resident RLT experts could help tell me more about what the numbers on the back of the case mean -- and apologies in advance if you've already answered a hundred questions like this.

The back of the watch reads:

TIMOR

WWW

K 5139

35039


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

In the 1940's the British Ministry of Defence, or War Dept. as I guess it was known as back in those days, drew up a specification for a wristwatch to be issued to the armed forces. The result was the WWW (Wrist Watch Waterproof) which was supplied by a variety of manufacturers - Timor, Buren, CYMA, Eterna, Grana, JLC, Lemania, Longines, IWC, Omega, Record and Vertex.

The numbers on the back of the watch are, I think, the serial number prefixed by a letter associated with that particular manufacturer. The prefix letters for each manufacturer are:

Timor - K

Buren - H

CYMA - P

Eterna - P, Q

Grana - M

JLC - F

Lemania - L, Q

Longines - F

IWC - M

Omega - Y

Record - A, L, F

Vertex - A

That's about as much as I know, but others can probably provide some more info


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

Rich

Thanks for that info -- the watch seems to have the right letter, anyway, so that's nice to know! I wonder how I find out what year it was made..?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've often wondered that myself as I have a couple of WWW's that I'd love to accurately date.

However, the numbering systems used by each manufacturer don't seem to be the same, so I'm not sure if it's possible to find out this information nowadays. One source does suggest that the watches by Timor and Omega were among the first to be issued (beginning in 1944) with supplies from some manufacturers continuing well into the 1950's.


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> I've often wondered that myself as I have a couple of WWW's that I'd love to accurately date.
> 
> However, the numbering systems used by each manufacturer don't seem to be the same, so I'm not sure if it's possible to find out this information nowadays. One source does suggest that the watches by Timor and Omega were among the first to be issued (beginning in 1944) with supplies from some manufacturers continuing well into the 1950's.


It's interesting to note that Timor were among the first. I'd like to believe that my new watch saw active service (not that I grew up reading Warlord, Victor, Battle or Commando comics, of course...) but I suppose I'll never know. I have a horrible suspicion, though, that this marks the beginning of an obsession...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't worry, you're not alone


----------



## Verkitso (Aug 28, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> Don't worry, you're not alone


Rich

Probably a dangerous question, this, but what's the best source of WWW watches? I'm guessing it's everyone's favourite online auction site, but is there a particular shop or another site popular with those in the know..?

Cheers

V


----------



## balu (Nov 6, 2006)

You might find some interesting info on WWW watches here:

http://ninanet.net/watches/launchpad.html

Balu


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Verkitso said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry, you're not alone
> ...


I know of two or three sites that seem to have a reasonable stock of WWW and "DH" (the German military equivalents) watches but forum rules forbid me from posting the links here and I can't PM you. So, if you email me at the address you'll find on this page I'll send you the details







Other than that, yes, they do crop up from time to time on eBay.


----------

